# Veterinary Ophthalmology



## Sintak (May 20, 2008)

Hello, just had a quick question. My girlfriend brought my 3 year old pug into the vet today because his eye has been really red and he has been scratching his face/ear fiercly for a little while now. They said that his eye is really inflamed and that he has an ear infection. The prescribed him with 3 different types of eye drops which I have to give him 4 times a day and ear drops which I have to give him one per day. The vet said to bring him back in Friday to check his eye. They said that if his eye is not improving that he will have to go to a veterinary ophthalmologist. Does anyone know roughly how much it costs for just a visit to a specialist such as this? Not including any treatments that might have to take place. Thanks for your help!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Sintak said:


> Hello, just had a quick question. My girlfriend brought my 3 year old pug into the vet today because his eye has been really red and he has been scratching his face/ear fiercly for a little while now. They said that his eye is really inflamed and that he has an ear infection. The prescribed him with 3 different types of eye drops which I have to give him 4 times a day and ear drops which I have to give him one per day. The vet said to bring him back in Friday to check his eye. They said that if his eye is not improving that he will have to go to a veterinary ophthalmologist. Does anyone know roughly how much it costs for just a visit to a specialist such as this? Not including any treatments that might have to take place. Thanks for your help!


 Not sure where you live but usually about 55 dollars or so. Good investment to find out what is exactly going on.


----------



## Sintak (May 20, 2008)

I am in Minnesota and that's not nearly as bad as I thought. My regular vet was $35.00 for the exam so I figured a specialist would be a lot more.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Sintak said:


> Hello, just had a quick question. My girlfriend brought my 3 year old pug into the vet today because his eye has been really red and he has been scratching his face/ear fiercly for a little while now. They said that his eye is really inflamed and that he has an ear infection. The prescribed him with 3 different types of eye drops which I have to give him 4 times a day and ear drops which I have to give him one per day. The vet said to bring him back in Friday to check his eye. They said that if his eye is not improving that he will have to go to a veterinary ophthalmologist. Does anyone know roughly how much it costs for just a visit to a specialist such as this? Not including any treatments that might have to take place. Thanks for your help!


Bubba goes to the optomologist every 3 mos. He's actually going back this Thursday and the office visti is $95.00 - then again, I'm in California... EVERYTHING IS EXPENSIVE HERE! 
Have they said why his eye might be red?


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I just took my bulldog to one in WI and the visit itself was $150.00, then she had to have surgery for distichias which was another $1100.00 and after the surgery when they went to take the tube out her pallate collapsed and they had to remove some of her pallate (never had breathing issues in 7.5 years) and thank god she was at a facility that had the equipment to do that surgery otherrwise she would have died. (another $2200.00)

So moral of the story........... sometimes the intial vet visit even at a apecialist can be the cheapest part of the visit


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The opthamologist here is $70 to be seen. That, of course, doesn't include any of the special tools they may use to look at their eyes or testing. Every time I've been with one of our dogs, it's the office visit $70 + $30 for tonometry (checking the eye pressure).

If your vet wants you to see the opthamologist, it's generally because you really need to. Most general vets are "ok" with basic eye issues, but a specialist is going to be a whole lot more familiar with conditions and treatments.


----------



## Sintak (May 20, 2008)

Well, I have to bring him back in on Friday to my regular vet to see if his eye is getting any better. If not then I have to bring him in to see the specialist. They already checked his eye pressure at the vet and it was fine so they ruled out glaucoma.


----------

